# New girl xx



## katielead130 (May 30, 2011)

Hey

just introducing myself...pleeease add me if you know anything about 'ripping up'  x


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*katielead130* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## smooth915 (May 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Fear (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## 'Danger (Jun 3, 2011)

......


----------



## Freeway (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

hey.....how you doin'?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome, you are at the right place.  Many know about ripping up


----------



## tropical2011 (Jun 8, 2011)

Do it the ole fashion way, lean foods, cardio, limit sugars and carbs....


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2011)

Eat less and lift heavy.


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, welcome.


----------



## katielead130 (Jun 29, 2011)

helllooo and thanks everyone...im off for 6 weeks...just had my boobs done and feel sooooooooo lazy!!!!! i want to heal and get back to it yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## Built (Jun 29, 2011)

Do NOT rush the boobs. What kind/size did you get, and what placement?


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ What Built said. Let your body work to heal before you add stress to it w/ trying to lift, etc. Also you'll probably go thru a short phase of water retention from the anesthesia, etc, and the general swelling as well. Oh yea, and let the drugs wear off before you start moving heavy stuff around. Listen to your doc to the letter - doing the immediate healing will go a long way towards no issues later.

Congrats BTW!


----------



## captainbrice (Jun 30, 2011)

hi


----------



## Ahrnold (Jun 30, 2011)

well hello there


----------



## cacrv (Jun 30, 2011)

hi


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome Katie.

RNM


----------



## jwar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello good luck.


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dointhemost (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## besharp (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## grynch888 (Jul 6, 2011)

Willkommen.


----------



## 85toy4run (Jul 7, 2011)

20


----------



## katielead130 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone...built, i had 525cc over the muscle, I asked for DD but I got a 30F lol if anyone can give me any tips on a good diet to help keep the muscle i do have whilst i cant train without gaining weight that would be fab!


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome... lots of good info here


----------



## FordFan (Jul 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 8, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> Thanks everyone...built, i had 525cc over the muscle, I asked for DD but I got a 30F lol if anyone can give me any tips on a good diet to help keep the muscle i do have whilst i cant train without gaining weight that would be fab!


 
Girls with english accents rule!


----------



## Theclap (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## LittleV (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey there girl! Nice to see another girl interested in body building and the like.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## katielead130 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Girls with english accents rule!



haha yes we do


----------



## Fit_Qtie (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome !


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello welcome


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to IMF! Make sure to read the Stickys and pick the right people  whos advice you listen to. You're definitely in the right place! 

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Omar08 (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard! nice to have you hereGluten Allergy Symptoms - allergicreactioninfo.com


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome. lots of great info here!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

500 calorie deficit = weight loss


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Take advice from the vets on ripping and you will be ok!


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome Katie!!!


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Katie


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome!!   30f huh, can I get your digits we definitely need to talk!!


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

ripping up what exactly?  

also I think pics of said boobs in tube top should be posted so we know exactly what your working with, full body shot is cool too. clothes... optional.


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome! I'll add you, ask me if you have any questions about getting ripped.

EDIT: You're female, didn't catch that. I should probably be asking you for tips for my female friends.


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Tonkaboyz (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on the new twins!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome, feel free to add pic of the new additions


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey there


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome where is ur pic?


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

how long have you been training, diet and exercise go a long way to get ripped oh an some clen


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks everyone  hahaha diet exercise and clen.....diet and exercise is there but im kinda stuck right now...im on week 3 of resuming normal training eg weights etc...ive hit plateau already :s i seriously thinking about re-starting the clen...


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol yea but they dont look 30f in my opinion....maybe cuz my frame is kinda small?? i dunno.....@gettingbig what dya mean? wheres my pic? lol


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

been training for a year and 3 mths


----------



## agababryn (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome Katie


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 26, 2011)

agababryn said:


> Welcome Katie



thanks


----------



## rangermike (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure about getting ripped....but this guy knows a lot about rippin and tearin!

Hedonism II Memorial Day Weekend in Jamaica with "Hedo Rick" - YouTube


----------



## oufinny (Aug 26, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> lol yea but they dont look 30f in my opinion....maybe cuz my frame is kinda small?? i dunno.....@gettingbig what dya mean? wheres my pic? lol



He means you just got a rocking new set of boobs and all us guys here want to see them, trust me so do many of the ladies too.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL^

this is the longest welcome thread Ive ever seen. weird.....


----------



## musclemeds (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## hp12c (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## DOBE (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

welcome! Nice to see another girl on here... we do seem to be a bit out-numbered!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board. We need more ladies here.


----------



## coolrise (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello, I am new as well but woman seem to get more response. Good luck.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to you and to atvbulldog...


----------



## StephCostas (Nov 16, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> Hey
> 
> just introducing myself...pleeease add me if you know anything about 'ripping up'  x



Hey girl! I'm all about getting ripped, and I am a professional fitness model happy to share tips and advice. Get at me if you have any questions! HAPPY TO HELP!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome babe!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2012)

Aloha !


----------



## modsquad (Jan 10, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> Hey
> 
> just introducing myself...pleeease add me if you know anything about 'ripping up'  x[/
> 
> ...


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 10, 2012)

It's an old thread but some one bumped it-welcome to IM. Great pics, you should try to compete, maybe get sponsored? You've got a awesome look. Keep up the good work.

EI: I'm a certified personal trainer so I could help with "getting ripped" if you have any questions.


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome Katie................


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 13, 2012)

StephCostas said:


> Hey girl! I'm all about getting ripped, and I am a professional fitness model happy to share tips and advice. Get at me if you have any questions! HAPPY TO HELP!



ahhh brilliant ill add u


----------



## bushwacker (Feb 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Longest welcome thread in history? Still welcoming her 9 months later lol!!

Welcome Katie.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 18, 2012)

hahaha! am i getting special treatment??!  THANKS ALL!


----------



## big jay 2424 (Feb 18, 2012)

hi girl welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## jeronymus (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

oh


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Katie.  Hope the recovery process is going well.  Train hard!


----------



## big jay 2424 (Mar 6, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!   You should have no problem finding help here on the forums.     
   Good luck with the boobs. Hope they heal good and you are happy with the results.
       Don't rush it make sure you are totally healed first.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

